# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کمک درباره ی رشته زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی- علوم سلول مولکولی (فوری!!)

## شبخوانی

با سلام
رشته سلولی مولکولی آینده شغلی داره یا نه و تو چه مراکزی می تونیم مشغول شیم

----------


## شبخوانی

دستتون درد نکنه!!!!
لااقل این سوالمو جواب بدید 
من کرج زندگی می‌کنم به نظر شما اگه رشته اتاق عمل سراسری اراک برم یا علوم آزمایشگاهی آزاد تهران
از نظر آینده شغلی بگین

----------


## شبخوانی

کسی خونه نییییییییییییست!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amiir

فعالیت  در مراکز میکروب شناسی، کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی، بررسی آلودگی های  میکروبی مواد غذایی اعم از فرآورده های گیاهی و دامی، صنایع غذایی مراکز  تشخیص بیماری میکروبی، ویروس، عوامل و فرآورده های تخمیری و … نمونه هایی از توانایی های فارغ التحصیلان گرایش میکروبیولوژی است. سازمان ها و مراکزی مانند وزارت بهداشت و درمان، آزمایشگاه های پاتولوژی و میکروب شناسی بیمارستان ها، بیماری های دامی (دام پزشکی). آزمایشگاه های تشخیص طبی، صنایع غذایی مختلف و کارخانه های کنسروسازی، نوشابه سازی، عصاره گیری میوه ها، عرقیات و صنایع گوشتی و … همه و همه محل هایی هستند که فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند در آنها مشغول به کار شوند.

 :22:

----------


## mahsa92

معلم زیست ما توی غیر انتتفاعی میگفت رشتش همین فیزیولوژی بوده
خیلی پشیمون بود و میگفت اگه میموند پشت کنکور بهتر بود
گفتیم خب شما که الان استخدام هستین
گفت استخدام نمیکنن که هیچ تازه ماهی 50 دارم میگیرم بخدا اصلا پول توش نیس(وقتی دوم دبیرستان بودم اینو گفت)

----------


## heliia

من لیسانس میکروبیولوژی دارم اسلا سمت شاخه های زیست شناسی نیا چون اینجا ایرانه وبرعکس دنیا فقط پزشکی رومیزارن روسرشون  به نظر من حسابداری ومدیریت خیلی بهترن چون میدونی پزشک های عمومی هرجا که پول باشه ازورود افراددیگه جلوگیری میکند باوضعیت امروز رادیولوژیها هم ول معطلن البته کمترازما ولی پزشک های عمومی مثل قارچ توی هررشته تجربی واردمیشن وراه روبرافراد دیگه میبندن

----------


## shjafari92

> دستتون درد نکنه!!!!
> لااقل این سوالمو جواب بدید 
> من کرج زندگی می‌کنم به نظر شما اگه رشته اتاق عمل سراسری اراک برم یا علوم آزمایشگاهی آزاد تهران
> از نظر آینده شغلی بگین


اگه مشکل مالی نیست ع.آزمایشگاهی چون واحدهای عملیش زیاده...از نظر آینده شغلی ع.آزمایشگاهی

----------

